

Ask HN: Is there a video or recording of 'screaming' a 300 baud sound? - jMyles

I&#x27;ve read in various corners of the internet (including on HackerNews, here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=3224897) that, at some point in history, people used to be able to &quot;scream&quot; a sound into a telephone handset such as to cause a 300 baud modem to respond.<p>However, I can find no actual recording of this.<p>Does one exist?<p>If not, can one among you make one?
======
rmason
Well I can't say for sure its 300 baud or not but this article has the sound
of a modem handshake. Having actually used a 300 baud back in the day this
sounds to me as if it is pre 10K, I know the later ones were a little
different sounding.

[http://www.windytan.com/2012/11/the-sound-of-dialup-
pictured...](http://www.windytan.com/2012/11/the-sound-of-dialup-
pictured.html)

~~~
jMyles
I'm sorry if I was unclear - I'm looking for a recording of someone actually
screaming the sound with their vocal chords and completing a handshake with a
modem.

------
EvanAnderson
I've been able to get old 300 and 1200 baud modems to detect carrier by
whistling, but never by screaming.

~~~
jMyles
Video? :-)

~~~
EvanAnderson
I'll see if any of my currently-accessible modems can even do 300 baud. If one
of them can I'll get you some audio. >smile<

~~~
jMyles
At this point, since I can find no actual media depicting this, I kinda want
to try it myself. :-)

